# Friday May 24th



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Good to see all the reports. Looks like everyone is catching their share and having a good time. I have been fishing a lot lately but have not been taking a camera. Had the day off due to weather. You know a fish story is just a story without pictures. I had my camera in the truck Friday and got a dock shot. So, heres the report. Got to fish with my buddy Jake and crew on Friday. Jake got a new 36 yellowfin and just got the bugs worked out. Well, let me just tell you, he did good. That is one some kind of fishing machine. Best 36 foot cc I have every fished on. Incredible boat. I think we met at Ledgendary after daylight and loaded the boat. Went and got some bait and headed out. Seas were a bit bumpy but not bad at all for the yellowfin. Ran long Friday. I think we were 63 miles out. LONG WAY. Now here is the coolest part of the whole trip. First drop we get a wahoo on a bottom rod. The gaff man in an attemp to gaff him, wraps the leader around the gaff and then proceeds to cane pole the wahoo in like the ol time tuna fisherman once did. I'm standing there with my mouth open thinking, well we had a wahoo. Three quarters on the way in the hook pulls and the wahoo bounces hard off the side of the boat. Its like a slow motion nightmare to me. To me the wahoo is stuck in mid air forever. So, without even thinking, I reach out and grab him bare handed, in mid air and snatch him to my chest and pull him in the boat. Honest story. I have 5 guys that will back me up on that one. I could never do that in a million trys again. High fives and shouts from everyone. You would have thought we just won the lotto. God does love his fools. The rest of the trip was gravy. Fished till 12:15 and call it a day. Great day with great people. Thank you again Jake and the Bishop boys for a really fun day. Always a good trip with you guys. Not sure why the ask me to tag along, but sure am glad they do. Jake is an outstanding fishermen and does not need any of my help. Thanks again brother. 

Captain Delynn Sigler
Offshore/Deepsea Fishing Guide
(850)689-3133 Hm/Office
(850)758-2165 Cell


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

More Pics.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Wressling wahoos is a tad bit on the dangerous side so please don't try this at home little kiddies. No really great day again.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

great story glad you still have all your fingers !


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Delynn you are proving you are not human. You have POWERS!!!!!!


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

That's a funny story and congrats on the fish! If anybody has never fished with Capt Delynn then it should be on your bucket list. Outstanding Capt who will teach you a lot and knows how to fish!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

It was pure luck and a little stupid on my part. But, I thought it was a pretty cool story. I have never been accused of overthinking much. When you have a group of fishermen on board, you have to be on your toes to even live up to their expectations. No sure that I do, but I do my best on every trip. Thank you everyone for the very kind words. It means more than you know to me and my family. I am truely blessed. Thank you, thank you, and thank you.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup:Now that what I am talking about:thumbup: putting work in and getting fish on the deck:notworthy: is what its all about. :yes: and having fun doing it too:thumbsup:


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

Dang cap you are amazing


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Your reports never cease to amaze me!!! Awesome job Captain.


----------



## Tim Gibbs (Dec 13, 2012)

*Tim Gibbs*

What a catch and the wahoo story was awesome!


----------



## Gadan (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice job capt. That is a fine catch. Great story on the Hoo.We can't wait to hook up with you again for some fun and fellowship.


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

Last time I tried that trick was with a ticked off red snapper on a head boat. fell off the hook and I one armed it into my chest. Fish saved, but I ended up with 5 neat little pin holes through my shirt and chest. Fortunately I am very resistant to staph and didn't get infected, that plus it doesn't quite have the dental tools that a wahoo does. Great work again Captain, if you ever want a deckhand let me know I'd love to learn from you.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Gotta love the story Captain! I wish I would have been there. One quote comes to mind from someone or somewhere I don't remember..."a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do!"


----------



## Deckhand Deputy (Jul 31, 2012)

Great job as always Capt. . I know that feeling when you see a fish going the wrong way over the gunnel and you decide no matter what he's comming home. There has been a few times where people have had to grab my feet as I went chasing fish that popped off at the last minute. But those toothy ones I tend to let them have their space! IT TOOK A FEW SCARS TO LEARN THAT LESSON. 

But as we all know Capt Delynn has one goal...."PUT MEAT ON THE DOCK" And he has yet to miss his mark.

Great Job Capt look forward to our next trip.


----------



## GRAY AREA (Dec 28, 2011)

I thought you had left us after not seeing reports for awhile, I always enjoy reading these. Congrats on the haul and even more for a great fish story.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Strong work Capt!!! That gives a whole new perspective to "Catching a wahoo" But if anyone can do that it's you, the second best capt I have ever met!


----------

